# Florida Fishing



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

My family amd I are planning to relocate to ND in the future, but until then I fish the Indian River Lagoon at least twice a week.

If no one objects, I'd like to share some pics from time to time.









one of the places I fish









Father/Daughter Day









My sons biggest seatrout-I did a terible job with the camera!!!









My daughter and a jack









A nice trout


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## GrantRogers (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool pictures.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What kind of a trout is that?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

ever do any spearfishing or lobstering down there?


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are spotted seatrout.

I don't do much diving or spearfishing, but we do some flounder gigging. When I get home from work I'll post some pics.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

SnookGuy, is the fishing on the East side similar to that on the West side? My fiance and I love fishing the West side over near Marco Island and Sanibel Island. We are thinking of coming down this summer in search of big Tarpon, Snook, and Redfish.


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok--in case anyone is unfamiliar with them, flounder are a flat fish in the same family as halibut and sole. They have tender white meat that is delicious. They are also stupid. They can be caught hook and line, but we have discovered gigging them is way more fun.

Basically, you drift along at night with spot lights searching the bottom. When you see one, you stab it with a multi-point spear. It is completely legal and the bag limit is 10 per person per day.




























As far as lobster go. I'm not a diver, but occasionally you run across one while gigging


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

I feel like a rapper with the east coast-west coast thing. Just call me Infamous B.I.G. *******, lol.

Anyway, I am East Coast boy so I'm probably bias, but the fishing is about the same. Tarpon fishing is more consistent on the West Coast, but I think snook are bigger on my side. Especially in the spring when the big females move to the inlets to spawn. It is purely a catch and release fishery during that time of year, but 30+lbs are not uncommon.


----------



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think jack are really fun they are hard fighters
i was fishing with my dad and he caught a flounder with a hook which i know is really weird but it did taste really good
im putting a quick slideshow of fish ive caught in the past 4 years on youtube its croyboy202 or backyardhuntingpa i will have it done in a few weeks check it out
ive got tarpon snook pike redfish trout salmon and much more


----------

